# Hiltons in Orlando decision



## gretel (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello-

We are planning our annual trip to Orlando for next year. We are interested in visiting Sea World and Busch Gardens and maybe Universal and Islands of Adventure (we have been to Disney many times and will skip next year).  We visited Gatorland this year and zip lined (the kids loved it!). We will be traveling with my elderly mom (who needs an ECV) and my two sons ages 12 and 14.

We have stayed in many of the Orlando timeshares (Disney's Old Key West, Beach Club and Wilderness Lodge; Orange Lake, Vistana, Grand Beach, Cypress Pointe, Marriott's Cypress Harbour and Grande Vista, and Houses at Summer Bay). We look for spacious, bright units.  Internet access is required for me. My mom requests large screen tvs.

I would love to try the Hilton next year.  From reading the reviews, it seems the International Drive location is more modern but then also has more crowds and difficulties with parking.  The Seaworld location is perfect for visiting the park, and particularly good if you want a more laid-back resort.  
Is this a fair assumption? Any other differences?

I believe that the units at Sea World are being renovated.  Are they all completed or do exchangers get the older units (not particularly reviewed well)?  We would exchange into a two bedroom unit.

Last question, do both resorts offer the Quick Que pass?  Is the pass also good at Busch Gardens?  This answer may be the deciding factor if both resorts meet all of our needs.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 19, 2011)

IMHO, Seaworld is the more family-friendly, while I-Drvie (Tuscany) is more sophisticated.  But either would be fine.

Seaworld is closer to (almost across the street from) Seaworld, and closer to Universal. OTOH, I-Drive has back-door access to the discount mall around the corner... which I found a danerous distraction to a spouse with a credit card.

IOW, I'd pick Seaworld.


----------



## mgeez (Jul 19, 2011)

SeaWorld would be my choice. It is within walking distance to Seaworld. I drove the family to Seaworld, returned the car to the HGVC and then walked over. Saved $15 parking fee. Also, Seaworld has great ticket options. We went to Seaworld 2 days and Busch gardens for 1 day on the combo ticket, i think it was $90 (not sure exact price) a person. Can't beat that!


----------



## cnacht (Jul 19, 2011)

I am in a similar delimma.  I have booked Parc Soleil for next March and we are doing the Non-Disney stuff in Orlando, but I am wondering if I should change to HGVC SeaWorld.  I have Boys 7 and 10.  I know Parc Soleil has a pool with waterslide.  Does Seaworld have one too.  
How would Parc Soleil work for what the origional poster was looking for?


----------



## toontoy (Jul 19, 2011)

We are going in September and I called the resorts directly to find out about the quick que and sea world info. I wasa told that only guests staying at the sea world club location recieve this perk. 

I also think they should add a water slide and that would be fun but I am not going to hold my breath. On the voting card I added it as my suggestion before sending it in. Parc Soliel is the only one in Orlando with a waterslide. 

I have been to them all and would say for fun and ease of getting to Sea world, the HGVC @ sea world is the best. The other 2 are nicer and Parc Soliel is the nicest of them all, just not surrounded by anything yet. 

I do have to say that I-drive and Sea World clubs are a quick 2 min drive away, they are around the corner from each other.


----------



## bdj604 (Jul 19, 2011)

We stayed at Sea World once early in our Hilton ownership and have now stayed for several years in a row at International Drive-really love both. While we absolutely love I Drive, based on your comments about your mom's ECV and desire for spacious, bright units, I would recommend the Sea World location. I Drive, aka Tuscany, has a Tuscan decor which is beautiful but a bit darker. As mentioned, the parking is bad so the situation with your mom would be better at SW. The Orlando Hiltons are fantastic--lots of fun activities and great entertainment. Have fun!!!


----------



## JM48 (Jul 20, 2011)

We were at HGVC Sea World the end of June. I think this is the best if you are going to Sea World, it is nice & close and if you are up to it you can easily walk.

 We bought our passes from AAA on line it was about $20.00 cheaper then the concierge offered. The pass was for Sea World, Aquatica & Bush Gardens. We got the Quick Cue pass from the concierge in the lobby you then have to take it to the Information building inside Sea World for the wrist band. It is only good for that day, you have to get a new pass each day.
 The Quick Cue is only good at Sea World the other two don't honor it. As far as I know Sea World is the only HGVC that offers it.

 As for the renovations they should be done by the end of the year. We were in building 6, it had a cable for the internet. All the renovated buildings have flat screen TV's, not sure if they are large screen.

 Last thing if you are getting a 2 bedroom make sure you tell them you don't want a "lock off" you want both bedrooms in the same suite. Some are lock off which means they are a one bedroom & a studio with a door in between to make them one unit. The thing is if it is a lock off then it has another door from the outside. We had our Granddaughters with us so I told them it had to be all one unit which they did. In fact it was a lock off at one time but they walled up the door to the outside.

 This is the # for the main desk they can answer all your questions: 407-239-0100.


Hope you have as good a time as we did!

JM


----------



## gretel (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for the excellent advice!

We are going to book a two bedroom at HGVC Sea World. Are units assigned at check in or will the reservation give us a clue as to the unit? Is there a better building to request? Do any have a view of the fireworks at Sea World?  Are any closer to the pool/activities area?


----------



## Andythefox (Jul 20, 2011)

Hamilton is good for both a pool and fireworks view. Just make sure you are on at least the 4th floor if view is important as the trees need trimming back below the third floor. However, when we were there the elevator control board got fried in a lightning storm so we had to walk up to the 5th floor for over 24 hours. Although this was ok for us, if you have a disability or are more senior then you might want to take the firework/pool view necessity into consideration. 

We were in a 2-bedroom in Hamilton with both a pool and fireworks view and loved it!


----------



## gretel (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!

I reserved a Friday arrival. Does the day of the week determine the area where you are assigned?


----------



## JM48 (Jul 20, 2011)

gretel,

 I have sent you a Private Message.

 JM


----------



## bccash63 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is a 'quick que' like a 'fast pass'.  thanx, dawn


----------



## gretel (Jul 21, 2011)

*Quick Que*

From what I read about it, the Quick Que bracelet allows you to go to a special line for which the attendant has allocated certain rows of rides. The reviews say that it is faster than Fast Pass.  The downside is that it is available for purchase by anyone (although many have protested that the price is unfair). I think the price depends on the crowds at the park that day. I also read complaints that the Quick Que people went on rides over and over, making the lines for the non-users extra long.

 I read that at Busch Gardens, the user has a card that is punched allowing the Quick Que to be used once per ride. I didn't read that about Sea World.

I found a map on the Sea World site showing their official hotels. HGVC Sea World was one of them.  http://commerce.4adventure.com/estore/images/SW/pdf/SWF_PartnerMap.pdf


----------



## Purseval (Jul 21, 2011)

Although Sea World is supposed to be best for families Parc Soleil has a beautiful pool and plenty of activities to keep the kids occupied.  The main advantage of Sea World over Parc Soleil when it comes to families with small children is that the balconies are screened in.

Even though Tuscany is our home resort it is our least favorite Orlando resort.  When we book open season we always try for Parc Soleil then Sea World as a backup.  The only time we go to Tuscany is when we have company who like to shop.


----------



## Remy (Jul 21, 2011)

Purseval said:


> Even though Tuscany is our home resort it is our least favorite Orlando resort.  When we book open season we always try for Parc Soleil then Sea World as a backup.  The only time we go to Tuscany is when we have company who like to shop.



I'm planning a trip in March for Disney World. Would you recommend Tuscany for a Disney-focused trip, or one of your preferred resorts?


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 21, 2011)

Purseval said:


> Although Sea World is supposed to be best for families Parc Soleil has a beautiful pool and plenty of activities to keep the kids occupied.  The main advantage of Sea World over Parc Soleil when it comes to families with small children is that the balconies are screened in.
> 
> Even though Tuscany is our home resort it is our least favorite Orlando resort.  When we book open season we always try for Parc Soleil then Sea World as a backup.  The only time we go to Tuscany is when we have company who like to shop.



We spent a week at Park Soleil in June, and my kids (8  and 6) loved it. It's about 15 minutes to Hollywood Studios, and 20 to Magic Kingdom and Epcot. You can see the coasters at Universal from the hotel, but we didn't go. There is a Winn Dixie a few blocks away for groceries as well.


----------



## keithinnate (Jul 25, 2011)

*parc soliel every time*

we stayed for two weeks last year.. one week at I-driv & one at parc soliel. with 4 year old & 8 year old

all i can say is that im glad we did parc soleil last, as i would be a bit gutted to go anywhere else after!  parc soleil was the best for me. better facilities by FAR, nicer rooms by FAR , much better food by FAR and nicer pool too.. 

yes you need a car.. but its only 5 mins down the road &everyone gets a car usually anyway


----------



## Purseval (Jul 25, 2011)

Remy said:


> I'm planning a trip in March for Disney World. Would you recommend Tuscany for a Disney-focused trip, or one of your preferred resorts?



Tuscany and Parc Soleil are about the same distance from WDW, just different directions.  It's more a matter of taste and if you like to shop in outlet malls.  Tuscany is more convenient if you don't have a car because a Publix is across the street so you can walk to get groceries, plus you have your own entrance to the outlet mall.  The Parc Soleil has easy access to all 3 parks plus a Walmart, all of the shopping and restaurants along Apopka-Vineland Road and the airport but you really need to have access to a vehicle.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 25, 2011)

We will be off to Parc Soleil for a three day weekend this week.  I hope to post some photos a write a review.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 25, 2011)

toontoy said:


> We are going in September and I called the resorts directly to find out about the quick que and sea world info. I wasa told that only guests staying at the sea world club location recieve this perk.
> 
> I also think they should add a water slide and that would be fun but I am not going to hold my breath. On the voting card I added it as my suggestion before sending it in. Parc Soliel is the only one in Orlando with a waterslide.
> 
> ...



Agreed that Parc Social is by far the nicest units but the resort itself is an island. It may be decades now before what seemed like certain development of the empty lots surrounding it will ever happen.  The resort itself is beautiful and offers easy driving access to all Orlando attractions but nothing in a walkable distance.


----------



## Seph (Jul 28, 2011)

I just got back from Seaworld!  Been there TWICE this year.  I actually wanted to hit one of the other two resorts just to have a different experience but my kids insisted.  And they're right.  The HGVC SeaWord staff is amazing. I hear the other resorts have some upgraded amenities like Wii's in the room.  That might be a false rumor, I heard it while at the HGVCSeaWorld pool.  

Anyway, I blogged about it:

http://www.hiltonloyalist.com/hgvc/field-report-hgvc-seaworld-a-tale-of-two-visits-orlando-florida/


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 6, 2011)

What have been the interior renovation cycle at this resort.  What are the buildings with the most recent interior refurbs.  I am an owner at this resort and couldn't locate this information in the HGVC My Ownership links.

Looking at a 2 BR for New Years Eve.  Any recommendations for newly refurbished rooms.


----------



## xandern (Oct 7, 2011)

Sandy Lovell said:


> What have been the interior renovation cycle at this resort.  What are the buildings with the most recent interior refurbs.  I am an owner at this resort and couldn't locate this information in the HGVC My Ownership links.
> 
> Looking at a 2 BR for New Years Eve.  Any recommendations for newly refurbished rooms.



We stayed in HGVS SeaWorld last month. We were in builiding 3, renovated, so newly painted etc, but not looking any different than we were used to before. 
Buildings 1-4 were all renovated. They were busy renovating buildings 5-7. Building 8 was empty (no one staying in it), so I guess they were about to start working on that one as well. At this pace, I think they might have all units renovated by the end of this year.


----------

